# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  απελπισια!

## θεανω

Παιδια καλησπερα! Σας διαβαζω αρκετο καιρο και αποφασισα να γινω μελος στην παρεα σας γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο! Ξερω πως το θεμα εχει ξανασυζητηθει πολλες φορες αλλα πραγματικα εχω αναγκη να το θιξω και εγω... Εδω και δυο μηνες με εχει ποιασει αρρωστοφοβια αλλα σε τραγικο βαθμο... Εχω κανει γαστροσκοπηση γιατι στην αρχη νομιζα πως ειχα κατι στο στομαχι (απο εκει ξεκινησαν ολα) , υπερηχο ανω κατω κοιλιας, υπερηχο ουροδοχου κυστεως, ακτινογραφια θωρακα, σπιρομετρηση (δυο φορες!), και απο γιατρους επισης εχω παει σε παθολογο, ωρυλα κτλπ... ολοι με βρισκουν απολυτα υγιη εκτος απο την πρωτη την πμευμονολογο η οποια ειναι γενικως ποου αυστηρη(το ηξερα οταν πηγα) και μου ειπε να κοψω ωποσδηποτε το καπνισμα γιατι θα παθω χαπ, και εγω απο την τρομαρα μου πρωτον το εκοψα και μετα πηγα και σε σ
δευτερη (εξου και η δευτερη σπιρομετρηση) η οποια μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα... 
Τεσπα για να μην τα πολυλογω, η καινουρια ασχολια ειναι με την καρδια...νομιζω πραγματικα πως εχω κατι πολυ σοβαρο... να αναφερω βεβαια πως εχουμε και ιστορικο και πριν 2μιση χρονια πεθανε η πρωτη ξαδερφη μου η οποια ωστοσο ειχε διαγνωσμενο προβλημα στην καρδια...
Εχω παει σε ποσους καρδιιλογους εκανα υπερηχο δυο φορες καρδιογραφημα εβαλα χολντερ και το μονο που ειχα ειναι καποιες ταχυκαρδιες οχι παθολογικες αλλα απο τι αγχος κτλπ... εγω ωστοσο εκεινη την ημερα που το φορουσα δεν αισθανομουν τα περιεργα συμπτωματα που εχω συνηθως οπως φτερουγισματα εκτακτες κτλπ με αποτελεσμα να θελω να ξαναπαω σε αλλον καρδιολογο και να ξαναβαλω χολντερ αλλα οι δικοι μου δε με αφηνουν και φωναζουν... δεν ξερω τι να κανω ειμαι χαλια τα σκεφτομαι ολη μερα και πλεον δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τιποτα

----------


## arntaben

Διαβαζεις αθρα περι αυτου στο ιντερνετ?

----------


## θεανω

Να πω επισης πως εχω και παρα πολλα συμπτωματα τα οποια δεν υποχωρουν σχεδον καμια ωρα της ημερας, οπως δυσπνοια, ιλιγγο, ζαλη, μουδιασμα στι κεφαλι, κουραση, ατονια, ασταθεια... Επισης αρκετα συχνα οπως ανεφερα εχω ταχυκαρδιες χωρις εμφανη λογο (πχ αγχος) αλλα ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε πως ειναι απο αυτο και εκτεκτες οι οποιες ειναι πολυ τρομαχτικες και τις νιωθω πολυ εντονα... Για τις αταθειες και τις ζαλαδες ηθελα να παω για αξονικη η μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου , αλλα αυτον τον καιρο υπερισχυει ο φοβος της καρδιας... Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω... εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες να πηγαινω να κοιμαμαι εξω απο το νοσοκομειο ωστε αν παθω κατι να ειμαι διπλα... δεν αντεχω αλλο...νιωθω να τρελαινομαι...

----------


## θεανω

Στην αρχη διαβαζα ( τον πρωτο καιρο που φοβομουν με το στομαχι)... εδω και ενα μηνα ομως δεν μπαινω καθολου αλλα παλι δεν υπαρχει εμφανης βελτιωση... εντωμεταξυ οταν πεθανρ η ξαδερφη μου μεχρι και τωρα δεν ειχα φοβηθει καθολου, και τωρα μετα απο δυομιση χρονια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι με εποιασε...Επισης δεν μπορω να σκεφτω με λογικη το γεγονος πως ο αιφνιδιος θανατος της δεν ηταν τοσο αιφνιδιος αν σκεφτεις το γεγονος πως ειχε προβλημα στην καρδια...

----------


## opalakia

Ποσο εισαι?

----------


## θεανω

25 ειμαι...

----------


## θεανω

Ρε παιδια εδω κανεις?:(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι να σου πουμε τωρα ετσι οπως τα γραφεις γυρω σου τι συμβαινει πχ ενω γραφεις ολα αυτα

----------


## Constantly curious

Λογικα, αν πας σε ψυχολογο-ψυχιατρο θα σου πει οτι βιωνεις μετατραυματικο στρες( απο την απωλεια κοντινου προσωπου) και ολο το αγχος σου εχει επικεντρωθει σε τυχον προσωπικη νοσο.
Συνηθως αν επιμενει η ανησυχια σου και δεν σε αφηνει να συγκεντρωθεις αλλου πανω απο μηνα, ισως σου γραψει μια θεραπεια.

Κατα τα αλλα μονο μιλωντας σε ειδικο θα κατανοησεις σιγα σιγα αυτην την ανησυχια σου.

----------


## Chandler

Γεια σου Θεανω, ημουν αρρωστοφοβική για 1-2 χρονια.. από τα 20 περίπου μέχρι 21-22, διαγνωστηκα με αγχωδη διαταραχη, καθως η αρρωστοφοβία ήταν μία μόνο έκφανση του άγχους, είχα και αυπνιες, άσχημες σκέψεις, κρισεις θυμου, με πολλες φωνες και πολυ κλάμα, αισθηση απελπισίας κλπ αφού κανα συνεδριες με ψυχολόγο και λίγες με ψυχίατρο. Πήρα αντικαταθλιπτικά έξι μήνες... Τόσες πολλές ιατρικές εξετάσεις δεν έκανα, ντρεπόμουν κάπως να ζητήσω τόσο εξειδεικευμένες εξετάσεις, οι παθολόγοι με σταματούσαν με ένα ''είναι ψυχολογικό'', εκεί εγώ θύμωνα, επέμενα ότι πονάω, αλλά τίποτα. Εϊχα συμπτώματα αυχενικού, ένα πόνο στη μέση του θώρακα, μια αίσθηση αδυναμίας ενώ κατα καιρούς ασχολιομουν με ενα πονακι εδω, ενα πονακι εκει. Εψαχνα στο ίντερνετ πολυ, διαβαζα πολυ αναλυτικα, συμπτωματα, θεραπειες κλπ. Στις συζητήσεις μου αναφερόμουν σε αυτά τα θέματα συχνά, νομίζω είχα γίνει κουραστική και ειχα κουραστει και εγω η ίδια...

Θεωρώ ότι η επίσκεψη σε ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας είναι και αυτό που χρειάζεσαι σε κάθε περίπτωση, ακόμη και αν κατα τ'αλλα είναι λειτουργική η ζωή σου γιατί η αρρωστοφοβία σου απορροφάει όλη τη ζωή και δε σε αφήνει να χαλαρώσεις. Συμφωνώ με τον Constantly curious, εμενα προσωπικά δε μου το ειπαν οι ειδικοί ότι είχα μετατραυματικό στρες απο απώλεια, αλλά εγω έτσι το ένιωθα. 'Ηταν σαν να ήμουν σε πένθος, πενθουσα που ειχα χασει την αγαπή και την προσοχη απο καποια κοντινα μου προσωπα αλλά και τα όνειρα μου, την αισιοδοξία μου κλπ. Έχω διαβάσει διάφορα γύρω από το θέμα, μέχρι και ότι οι συχνες επισκεψεις στο γιατρό και ολη η διαδικασία των εξετάσεων είναι ένα είδος υποκατάστατου ανθρώπινης φροντίδας και ενδιαφέροντος. Ακόμη και για υποκατάστατο μιας πατρικής/μητρικής προστατευτικής φιγούρας από το/τη γιατρό. Όσο και να το ψάξεις θεωρητικά δύσκολα να το θεραπεύσεις έτσι, όχι αδύνατον, αλλά κατα τη γνώμη μου οι ειδικοί θα σε βοηθήσουν, θα ξετυλιχτεί ολόκληρο κουβάρι... 

ποια ειναι η κατασταση της ζωης σου γενικα; εχεις επισκεφτει ξανα ειδικους;

----------


## Stavros

Καλώ την νέα Fleur!!!
Θεανώ ποια πάθηση είναι αυτή που σε φοβίζει αυτόν τον καιρό περισσότερο?
Ο Θάνατος της ξαδερφής σου ίσως να ήταν ο Εκλυτικός παράγοντας αλλά με Χρονοκαθυστέρηση!Θεωρώ πως κάποια στιγμή θα σου εμφανιζόταν!
Απλά τώρα ήρθαν και κούμπωσαν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα της ΓΑΔ με την Νοσοφοβία σου!

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια καλησπερα και παλι!Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας απλα για να μην απανταω στον καθε ενα ξεχωριστα και κουρασω, θα συμπεριλαβω σε ενα μνμ τις απαντησεις μου... Αυτην τη στιγμη στη ζωη μου η αληθεια ειναι πω δεν κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο, αφου τελειωσα τη σχολη μου και απλα καθομαι ολη μερα... εχω μια σχεση η οποια δεν πηγαινει πολυ καλα, αλλα ειλικρινα δεν με απασχολει καθολου αυτον τον καιρο(αφου ασχολουμαι με τις αρρωστιες). 
Ειδικο επισκεφτηκα προσφατα (ψυχολογο) η οποια κανει ψυχοθεραπεια με τη μαμα μου χρονια (ως εκ τουτου δε θα με αναλαβει) απλα πηγα μια φορα να με δει, η οποια μου διεγνωσε γαδ και μου ειπε να προσπαθησω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου με διαφορα μεσα (να κανω γιογκα η πιλατες) και αμα δε μου περναει αναγκαστικα να παω σε ψυχιατρο...
Αυτον τον καιρο εχω φοβο με την καρδια.. και μολις προχθες εβγαλα το χολντερ και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε ολα καλα, εκτος απο καποιες ταχυκαρδιες οχι παθολογικες...
Αλλα ργω σκεφτομαι τη ξαδερφη μου και δεν ηρεμω με τιποτα...

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια καλησπερα και παλι!Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας απλα για να μην απανταω στον καθε ενα ξεχωριστα και κουρασω, θα συμπεριλαβω σε ενα μνμ τις απαντησεις μου... Αυτην τη στιγμη στη ζωη μου η αληθεια ειναι πω δεν κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο, αφου τελειωσα τη σχολη μου και απλα καθομαι ολη μερα... εχω μια σχεση η οποια δεν πηγαινει πολυ καλα, αλλα ειλικρινα δεν με απασχολει καθολου αυτον τον καιρο(αφου ασχολουμαι με τις αρρωστιες). 
Ειδικο επισκεφτηκα προσφατα (ψυχολογο) η οποια κανει ψυχοθεραπεια με τη μαμα μου χρονια (ως εκ τουτου δε θα με αναλαβει) απλα πηγα μια φορα να με δει, η οποια μου διεγνωσε γαδ και μου ειπε να προσπαθησω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου με διαφορα μεσα (να κανω γιογκα η πιλατες) και αμα δε μου περναει αναγκαστικα να παω σε ψυχιατρο...
Αυτον τον καιρο εχω φοβο με την καρδια.. και μολις προχθες εβγαλα το χολντερ και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε ολα καλα, εκτος απο καποιες ταχυκαρδιες οχι παθολογικες...
Αλλα ργω σκεφτομαι τη ξαδερφη μου και δεν ηρεμω με τιποτα...

----------


## Sofaki

> Παιδια καλησπερα και παλι!Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας απλα για να μην απανταω στον καθε ενα ξεχωριστα και κουρασω, θα συμπεριλαβω σε ενα μνμ τις απαντησεις μου... Αυτην τη στιγμη στη ζωη μου η αληθεια ειναι πω δεν κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο, αφου τελειωσα τη σχολη μου και απλα καθομαι ολη μερα... εχω μια σχεση η οποια δεν πηγαινει πολυ καλα, αλλα ειλικρινα δεν με απασχολει καθολου αυτον τον καιρο(αφου ασχολουμαι με τις αρρωστιες). 
> Ειδικο επισκεφτηκα προσφατα (ψυχολογο) η οποια κανει ψυχοθεραπεια με τη μαμα μου χρονια (ως εκ τουτου δε θα με αναλαβει) απλα πηγα μια φορα να με δει, η οποια μου διεγνωσε γαδ και μου ειπε να προσπαθησω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου με διαφορα μεσα (να κανω γιογκα η πιλατες) και αμα δε μου περναει αναγκαστικα να παω σε ψυχιατρο...
> Αυτον τον καιρο εχω φοβο με την καρδια.. και μολις προχθες εβγαλα το χολντερ και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε ολα καλα, εκτος απο καποιες ταχυκαρδιες οχι παθολογικες...
> Αλλα ργω σκεφτομαι τη ξαδερφη μου και δεν ηρεμω με τιποτα...


τι αντιμετώπιση ειναι αυτη συγνώμη κ όλας. Ακου πηγαινε κανε γιογκα ή πιλατες ! Το καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν μπορεί να σε αναλάβει και σενα αλλα μπορουσε να σου προτείνει ψυχοθεραπεία καταρχήν και μετα ολα τα υπόλοιπα. Η γυμναστική πάντως βοηθάει παρα πολυ.

----------


## θεανω

Νας πω και την ιστορια με την αρρωστια της για να μπειτε στο κλιμα...οταν ηταν μικρη περιπου 13 χρονων (μολις ειχαν μετακομισει στη Ναξο) και παραπονιοταν συνεχεια οτι την ποναει η κοιλια της... Την παιρνει η θεια μου και την παει σε παιδιατρο η οποια ακουει τους σφυγμους της και κατι δεν της πηγαινε καλα...Την στελνει στον αντρα της ο οποιος ειναι καρδιολογος και εκεινος με τη σειρα του λεει στη θεια μου να τη φερει Αθηνα στο Ιποκρατειο...Ερχονται εδω, ανεβαινει στο μηχανημα για να κανει τεστ κοπωσεως, παθαινει κοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια, τρομαζου οι γιατροι την κρατησαν αρκετο καιρο μεσα κτλπ, νομιζω ειχε μπει και εντατικη... Τεσπα πηγε και Γαλλια δυο φορες και απο οτι μου ειπε ο μπαμπας μου γιατι ειχε παει και αυτος ενας κορυφαιος καρδιολογος εκει του ειπε πως η καρδια της δε λειτουργει καλα...Τεσπα για να μην τα πολυλογω, αυτα που ξερω ειναι οτι ειχε αρρυθμιες και επαιρνε χαπι, αλλα εκτοτε δε ζουσε με περιορισμους... απλα της ειχαν πει να μην αθληται πολυ...Και εναν χρονο πριν φυγει ειχρ παει στο νοσοκομειο και της ειπε ο γιατρος οτι η καρδια της πλεον ηταν μια χαρα... α να σημειωσω πως πιο παλια ειχε πεσει στο τραπεζι και το θεμα του απινιδωτη (της ειχαν πρι καποιοι γιατροι να βαλει) αλλα οι δικοι της δεν ηθελαν...τεσπα πριν δυομιση χρονια λοιπον, βγαινει βραδυ εξω και ρκει που χορευε πεθανε... και εγω αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι πως ακομα και σε γιατρο να πας δεν εισαι καλυμενος, αφου και εμενα πηγε η ξαδερφη μου και την τελευταια φορα την βρηκαν μια χαρα..επισης φοβαμαι για αυτα τα συμπτωματα που εχω...:(

----------


## θεανω

Μαι sofaki και εμενα μπουρδες μου φανηκαν αυτα ( οχι οτι δε βοηθαει καθολου, αλλα πιστευω σε καμια περιπτωση οταν εχεις τοσα θεματα σαν τα δικα μου, θα γινεις καλα μονο με γιογκα η πιλατες). Και ειδικα εγω με τις ζαλαδες που εχω φοβαμαι να παω γυμναστηριο (στο οποιο εχω γραφτει περιπου 1μιση μηνα και δεν εχω πατησει)...

----------


## Sofaki

θα σου προτεινα να πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο αμεσα. Εχεις δικιο που εχεις σοκαριστει γιατί ήταν οντως τραγικό για την ξαδερφη σου. Πηγαινε ομως μη το αφηνεις γιατί ετσι ξεκιναει και μετα γινεται θηρίο ανήμερο. Στο λεω απο προσωπική μου εμπειρια. Ειμαι 32 και οσο μεγαλωνω τοσο χειροτερευω γιατι εχω και σχετικα μεγαλυτερο κινδυνο να παθω κατι.

----------


## θεανω

Το ξερω εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ειδικο και αμεσα... Απλα η μαμα μου επιμενει να ακουσω τη ψυχολογο της και να κανω λιγη υπομονη μπας και μπυ περασει...Γιατι η δικια της μου ειπε να παω παραλληλα και σε ψυχιατρο (δηλαδη να μην κανω μονο ψυχοθεραπεια)...Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μου περναει με τιποτα, ισα ισα χειροτερευω... Οποτε και εγω το καταλαβαινω οτι δε υπαρχει αλλη λυση...Εσυ sofaki τι εχεις αρρωστοφοβια και γαδ σαν και εμενα?

----------


## Sofaki

ναι ειχα διαγνωστει με γαδ στα 25 αλλα τοτε δεν ειχα καθολου αρρωστοφοβια μα καθολου ομως πιστευα οτι καλυτερα θα ητανε να παθω κατι σωματικο παρα να τυραννιεμαι ετσι ψυχολογικα. Ειχα φοβερες αυπνιες και χιλιαδες σκεψεις ανα δευτερολεπτο. Το ξεπερασα οντως μονη μου. Αλλα για 5 μηνες βασανιστηκα πολυ. Τωρα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχω αρρωστοφοβια γιατί επαθε η μητερα μου καρκίνο.

----------


## θεανω

Α λυπαμαι πολυ για τη μαμα σου και ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να το ξεπερασει... και εμενα η μαμα μου εχει σκληρυνση ( και σιγουρα εχω και απο το γεγονος αυτο πολλες φοβιες και ανασφαλειες)...
Απλα αυτο με την ξαδερφη μου με αποτελειωσε... Καλα και ο αιφνιδιος θανατος βεβαια ειναι οτι πιο τραγικο και τρομαχτικο...Σε αποτελειωνει...
Εσυ εχεις σωματικα συμπτωματα?
Καλα εγω βεβαια δεν εχω πειστει οτι τα συμπτωματα μου ειναι ψυχοσωματικα... Ακομα και τωρα που γραφω εχω εκτακτες και φοβαμαι πολυ...Προσπαθω να ημερησω αλλα δεν... Και δεν θελω να παρω παλι ζαναξ...

----------


## Sofaki

> Το ξερω εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω ειδικο και αμεσα... Απλα η μαμα μου επιμενει να ακουσω τη ψυχολογο της και να κανω λιγη υπομονη μπας και μπυ περασει...Γιατι η δικια της μου ειπε να παω παραλληλα και σε ψυχιατρο (δηλαδη να μην κανω μονο ψυχοθεραπεια)...Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μου περναει με τιποτα, ισα ισα χειροτερευω... Οποτε και εγω το καταλαβαινω οτι δε υπαρχει αλλη λυση...Εσυ sofaki τι εχεις αρρωστοφοβια και γαδ σαν και εμενα?


εγω παντως εχω να σου πω καποια πραγματα που βοηθανε εμενα σε ώρες που είμαι χάλια. Εχω βρει κατι τεχνικές μονη μου. Ειχα διαβασει και ενα βιβλιο βασισμενο σε συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία. Μπορείς να γράφεις τις σκέψεις σου σε ενα χαρτί, δίπλα να γράφεις τα συναισθήματα που σου προκαλούν και δίπλα κάποια παρηγορητική σκέψη. Πχ έχω πρόβλημα στην καρδιά. Σκέψη φόβος απελπισία και δίπλα η παρηγορητική σκέψη εχω παει σε καρδιολόγο και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω κατι, εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις ολες καλες κλπ. Επίσης εγω προσποιομουν οτι μολις εχω βγει απο το γιατρό και μου εχει πει οτι ειμαι απολυτως υγιής και ένιωθα καλύτερα. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις τη λογική. Ξερω απο πρωτο χερι οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο.Ειναι πολυ κουραστικό και προτιμάμε να πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα στις μαύρες σκέψεις.

----------


## Sofaki

σωματικά συμπτώματα ε; ειχα περσι κατι πονους την κοιλιά για πολλους μήνες. Επιανα συνεχως την κοιλιά μου, στη δουλειά νόμιζαν οτι ειμαι έγκυος να φανταστείς. Επίσης ψαχουλεύω συνεχώς το σώμα μου μήπως ανακαλύψω κάτι. Κάποιες φορές δυσκολεύομαι να καταπιώ το σάλιο μου και νομίζω οτι δεν θα αναπνεύσω. Επίσης το έντερο μου ώρες ώρες είναι χάλια. Αυτά εχω. Επίσης σφίγγω πολύ τα δόντια μου. Εγω ζαναξ να σου πω περνω που και που γιατί με βοηθάνε, νιώθω καλά μ αυτά. Αλλα ειναι εθιστικά δεν είναι λύση και αυτά. Οσο για τη σχέση σου που λες οτι δεν σε νοιάζει σε νιώθω απόλυτα γιατί και εγω αυτο το λάθος έκανα. Τον παραμελούσα και τώρα με εχει χωρίσει ποσες φορές και τρέχω απο πίσω του. Αστα. Εχω ολα τα αλλα εχω και αυτά.

----------


## θεανω

Αυτο το "εχω παει σε καρδιολογο και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα" το ακουω καθη μερα απο τον φιλο μου και τους δικους μου...Επισης αν και δεν το γραφω σε χαρτι το σκεφτομαι μονη μου, αλλα η αμεσως επομενη σκεψη μου ξερεις ποια ειναι? "μα και η ξαδερφη μου πηγε και της ειπαν εισαι καλα" και μετα πεθανε... δεν μπορω ομως στη συνεχεια να σκεφτω πως ειχε προβλημα στην καρδια και πως προφανως κατι δεν πηγε καλα... η σκεψη μου σταματει εκει... Παντως σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συμβουλη, αλλα απο οτι φαινεται εγω δεν εχω γιατρεια:(

----------


## θεανω

Αχχχαχα σε νιωθω με τη σχεση...και εμενα πλεον εχει κουραστει παρα πολυ απο ολα αυτα και αν και ακομα ειμαστε μαζι, απελει να με χωρισει αλλα πραγματικα δε νοιαζει... το ξερω πως τελικα αμα γινει αυτο θα στρναχωρεθω,αλλα ισως πρεπει να συμβει μπας και σταματησω να ασχολουμαι με τις αρρωστιες και επικεντρωθω στο να τα ξαναβρουμε:)

----------


## Sofaki

> Αυτο το "εχω παει σε καρδιολογο και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα" το ακουω καθη μερα απο τον φιλο μου και τους δικους μου...Επισης αν και δεν το γραφω σε χαρτι το σκεφτομαι μονη μου, αλλα η αμεσως επομενη σκεψη μου ξερεις ποια ειναι? "μα και η ξαδερφη μου πηγε και της ειπαν εισαι καλα" και μετα πεθανε... δεν μπορω ομως στη συνεχεια να σκεφτω πως ειχε προβλημα στην καρδια και πως προφανως κατι δεν πηγε καλα... η σκεψη μου σταματει εκει... Παντως σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συμβουλη, αλλα απο οτι φαινεται εγω δεν εχω γιατρεια:(


το περιμενα να μου το λεγες αυτο. Ομως σκέψου οτι ενταξει περιπτώσεις σαν και της ξαδερφης σου ειναι σπανιες βρε κοριτσι μου. Αλλωστε της ειχε διαγνωστει προβλημα εστω και αν μετα της ειπαν οτι ειναι οκ. Σκεψου οτι αν ειναι να μου συμβει θα μου συμβει μη καθεσαι και χαλας τη ζωη σου για κάτι που το πιθανότερο είναι να μη συμβει ποτε. Εγω να σου πω δεν φοβαμαι το θανατο τελικα, φοβαμαι τις αρρωστιες γιατι ενεχουν μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία

----------


## θεανω

Αν βαλω τη λογικη μπροστα τα σκεφτομαι αυτα που λες... αλλα δυστυχως τις πεισσοτερες ωρες της ημερας υπερισχυει ο πανικος... Εχω και αυτα τα σωματικα στμπτωματα που δεν λενε να φυγουνε με τιποτα και τα οποια με κανουν να σκεφτομαι πως εχω κατι παθολογικο...
Παντως εγω φοβαμαι πολυ και τον θανατο, τον τρεμω βασικα...Ειδικα αυτο το αιφνιδιο ειναι για μενα σοκαριστικο...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Αν βιώσεις την απώλεια στο τόσο κοντινό σου περιβάλλον είναι σοκαριστικό και κολλάς και το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια ιδίως αν είσαι άνθρωπος με ευασθησίες. Αν πάρουμε τα πράγματα στατιστικά πόσοι έχουν πεθάνει με τον έναν ή με τον άλλο τρόπο? και στην τελική το θάνατο δεν τον γλιτώνει κανένας ότι είναι να έρθει να έρθει. Αλλά έχεις στα χέρια σου ένα σπάνιο δώρο που λέγεται ζωή. Βλέπεις ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμια ελπίδα να επιβιώσουν και πάλι προσπαθούν γιατί; Γιατί θέλουν να ζήσουν. Είσαι νέα κοπέλα, μην αναλώνεσαι γιατί θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και θα στεναχωριέσαι που σκεφτόσουν έτσι. Εσύ η ίδια θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Θα καθήσεις και θα πεις ότι είναι να έρθει θα έρθει, δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, προσέχω τον εαυτό μου και μέχρι εκεί. Μην αφήνεσαι είναι κρίμα.

----------


## θεανω

Δεν θελω να αφηνομαι και πιστεψε με πρωτα απο ολα εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι και βασανιζομαι και μετα ολοι οι αλλοι (γονεις κτλπ) αλλα πραγματικα δεν το ελεγχω... Τωρα ας πουμε εχω βρει αλλο κολημα, να μετραω συνεχεια τους σφυγμους, βαζοντας συνεχεια το χερι στο λαιμο...Προσπαθω να μην το κανω, και καποιες στιγμες τα καταφερνω, αλλα μετα παλι το βαζω! Αυτο στο λεω για να καταλαβεις πως προσπαθω οσο μπορω αλλα μετα παλι κατι με τραβαει πισω...
Παντως εννοειται πως τον θανατο δεν τον γλιτωνει κανεις και εγω νιωθω πως απο το φοβο μην παθω κατι τελικα δεν ζω, αλλα οπως ηδη ειπα δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω...Ειναι περα απο τις δυναμεις μου... και οολυ φοβαμαι πως αναγκαστικα θα παω σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Κρίμα να καταλήξεις σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή χωρίς να έχεις ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα....θα έλεγα να προσπαθήσεις πολύ πέρα απο τις δυνάμεις σου, το οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου που τόσο ταλαιπωρείς....

----------


## θεανω

Δεν ξερω αν διαβασες ολα τα μνμ, αλλα εχω και παρα πολλα σωματικα συμπτωματα... Με αυτα πως να την παλεψω?:( Αυτα ουσιαστικα με κρατανε πισω και σκεφτομαι συνεχεια πως εχω κατι παθολογικο...Παντως ξεχασα να αναφερω πως και ο μπαμπας μου ειναι ιατρος (οφθαλμιατρος) και μου φωναζει συνεχεια πως εαν ειχα κατι, πρωτα απο ολους αυτος θα με ετρεχε...Αλλα οπως σου ειπα δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα...
Θελω παντως πολυ να προσπαθησω αληθεια και να γινω οπως ημουν πριν μεσα στην τρελη χαρα και στην ορεξη για ζωη...Πιστευεις πως μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια θα μπορουσε να φερει αποτελεσμα?

----------


## Stavros

> Παντως εννοειται πως τον θανατο δεν τον γλιτωνει κανεις και εγω νιωθω πως απο το φοβο μην παθω κατι τελικα δεν ζω, αλλα οπως ηδη ειπα δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω...Ειναι περα απο τις δυναμεις μου... και οολυ φοβαμαι πως αναγκαστικα θα παω σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη...


Το πρόβλημα σου είναι καθαρά Ψυχιατρικό.Λόγω της ΓΑΔ έχεις αναπτύξει δευτερογενώς Υποχονδρίαση η οποία ανήκει στις σωματόμορφες διαταραχές.Μέχρι πριν λίγες δεκαετίες θεωρείτο ανίατη πάθηση.
Αλλά συνδυασμός Φαρμακοθεραπείας με Ψυχοθεραπεία έδειξε πως έχει αποτέλεσμα.
Το έχω 10 χρόνια αλλά τώρα είμαι καλά!Κύριο χαρακτηριστικό είναι η εναλλαγή παθήσεων!Απο Καρδιά θα πας πχ σε Κοιλιά και αν μετά μπλέξεις με υποτιθέμενους Καρκίνους...εκεί είναι που δεν θα βγάζεις άκρη!
Κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πας σε Ψυχίατρο-Ψυχοθεραπευτή να σου κάνει Ψυχιατρική εκτίμηση και ότι άλλο κρίνει εκείνος.Αν πρέπει να πάρεις φάρμακο,εννοείται και θα το κάνεις.

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο το ξερω πως τελικα εκει θα καταληξω, τωρα γιατι καθομαι και ταλαιπωρουμαι δεν ξερω...Ισως ελπιζω να μου περασει ως δια μαγειας, δεν ξερω...
Παντως αν διαβασες το αρχικο μνμ, περασα και εγω απο διαφορες αρρωστιες εδω και δυο μηνες...Ξεκινησε απο στομαχι, πγγε σε πνευμονια μετα μεταφερθηκε σε κεφαλι, και ασφαλως στα ενδιαμεσα σκεφτομουν χιλιους δυο καρκινους κτλπ, μεχρι που ηθελα να κανω εξετασεις για καρκινικους δεικτες και με εβρισε η μανα μου...!
Και οπως καταλαβες η τωρινη αρρωστια ειναι καρδια...
Και αυτο που με φοβιζει πρρισσοτερο ειναι πως εχω χασει την εμπιστοσυνη μου στους γιατρους... ειναι δυνατον τωρα να αμφισβητω ας πουμε τον καρδιολογο?
Νιωθω πως ειμαι παγιδευμενη σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο και χανω το μυαλο μου και τη ζωη μου σκεφτομενη ολα αυτα...
Ακομα και την ορκομωσια μου δεν ευχαριστηθηκα... Ειχα κανει τραπεζι σπιτι και φωναξα τους φιλους μου και πηρα ενανιση ζαναξ για να τη παλεψω, και φυσικα μετα "πετουσα".

----------


## Stavros

Ρωτάς αν είναι δυνατό να αμφισβητείς τους γιατρούς?Μα φυσικά είναι!Πάντα νόμιζα πως δεν μου έδιναν την δέουσα προσοχή!
Αμ το άλλο που το πας?Έκανα εξετάσεις για Aids και Googλάριζα την μέθοδο για να δω αν είναι αξιόπιστη!
Ακόμα μου έχει μείνει στο μυαλό:Mέθοδος ΧημειοΦωταύγειας,έγραφε το χαρτί!

----------


## θεανω

Μαλιστα... και εγω τωρα που πηγα στον καρδιολογο και εβαλα το χολντερ που μου ειπε ολα καλα, επειδη ο συγκεκριμενος εχει παρα πολυ κοσμο, και τρεχει ολη μερα πιστευω πως δεν το κοιταξε καλα, και απλα το "ξεπεταξε"...Του ειπα και για τη ξαδερφη μου εντωμεταξυ και μου απαντησε πως δεν πεθαινουμε ολοι απο καρδια και πως μπορει να βγω εξω απο το ιατρειο και να μου πεσει μια γλαστρα στο κεφαλι, συνεπως δεν μπορω να ζω με αυτο το φοβο...Μου την εδωσε ομως η απαντηση του, δεν ξερω ηθελα να ακουσω κατι διαφορετικο...παντως η αληθεια ειναι πως οταν εβαλα το χολντερ δεν ειχα τα περιεργα συνηθισμενα μου συμπτωματα (εκτακτες πονος στην πλατη κλπ) και θελω να ξαναβαλω αλλα να παω σε αλλον αυτη τη φορα...
Διαβασα παντως παραπανω πως το ξεπερασες τωρα αλλα το εχεις δεκα χρονια... να ρωτησω ολον αυτον τον καιρο παιρνεις καποια αγωγη? Αν θελεις φυσικα απαντας και ασφαλως γνωριζω πως δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες, συνεπως δεν ρωταω για να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω πως θα ειμαι εγω αν πχ ξεκινησω αγωγη...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ψάχνεσαι χωρίς λόγο...και ξέρεις τι λένε αυτός που ψάχνει βρίσκει....θα σου μιλήσω σκληρά για να το καταλάβεις...είσαι μάλλον κακομαθημένη, και έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πηγαίνεις στον έναν και στον άλλο γιατρό και γι'αυτό δίνεις άλλοθι στον εαυτό σου και τον αφήνεις να σε κυριεύει στη σκέψη. Αν ζούσες σε μια χώρα που δε θα μπορούσες να πηγαίνεις στο γιατρό ή ακόμα σε κάποιο ακριτικό νησί που δεν έχουν γιατρους τι θα έκανες? Εχεις και μπαμπα γιατρο που σου λέει δεν χρειάζεται, τι άλλο ζητάς? να πας στο γιατρο και να σου πει ΟΚ εχεις την καρδια σου και θα πεθάνεις στις 16.01 και ώρα 15.30....χαχαχαχα, έλα κορίτσι μου βγες έξω κοιτα τον ήλιο και συνέχισε τη ζωή. Κρίμα να την σπαταλάς έτσι....ζουμε στην Ελλάδα στη χώρα του ήλιου και μας έχουν καταντησει αμερικανάκια με τους ψυχολόγους και τα ψυχοφάρμακα.

----------


## Stavros

http://s9.postimg.org/csbnby4pr/qwqwqw.jpg

----------


## θεανω

Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι κακομαθημενη και τα κανω αυτα αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι πως δεν το θελω ουτε το κανω επιτηδες γιατι οπως ξαναειπα πρωτα απο ολους βασανιζομαι εγω η ιδια και μετα ολοι οι αλλοι... 
Επισης δε νομιζω πως στην παρουσα φαση θα πηγαινα σε μερος οπου δεν εχει γιατρους:)Τωρα αν εμενα εκει δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα ειλικρινα!
Σταυρο και εγω παντα ανησυχουσα για θεματα υγειας... Αλλα οχι τοσο για μενα οσο για δικους μου κτλπ...με εποιαναν και ψυχαναγκασμοι του τυπου να σηκωθω πχ να ακουμπησω την πορτα 5 φορες αλλιως θα συμβει κατι κακο σε καποιον δικο μου κτλπ... Ακομα τα εχω αυτα αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο...Τωρα το κυριοτερο που μου συμβαινει ειναι η αρρωστοφοβια και για αυτο εξαρχης δεν επικεντρωθηκα καπου αλλου... Η διαταραχη πονου δε θελω να διαβασω τι ειναι γιατι φοβαμαι πως θα κολησω και θα σκεφτομαι οτι θα το παθω μετα...
Το remeron ειναι για αγχος? Ειμαι λιγο ασχετη με φαρμακα μονο το zanax ξερω που παιρνω απο τη μαμα μου καμια φορα οταν με ποιανουν τρελες κρισεις...το efexor νομιζω ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο ε.?
Παντως ευχαριστω που μοιραστηκες την ιστορια σου και θα κλεισω ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο η ψυχολογο γιατι και εγω πιστευω πως μονη μου δεν μπορω να αντιμετωπισω την κατασταση

----------


## Stavros

Ναι Θεανώ,τα Xanax είναι εθιστικά και καλό είναι να μην τα πολυπαίρνεις...Υπάρχουν κι άλλες επιλογές!Αλλά για άμεση αγχόλυση είναι αποτελεσματικά καθώς έχουν ταχύτατη έναρξη δράσης.
Το Remeron είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά το παίρνω για την αυπνία.Σε άγχος-κατάθλιψη κάτι κάνει,αλλά όχι και τρελά πράγματα!
Απλά πρέπει να μπεις σε ένα δρόμο θεραπείας γιατί αλλιώς αυτό μεταφράζεται σε χαμένα χρόνια!
Κανένας μήνας δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένος!
Εδώ στα 25 μου αναγκάστικα να χωρίσω από μία σχέση που περνούσα τέλεια και μου άρεσε υπερβολικά η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα,μόνο και μόνο γιατί το μυαλό μου ήταν στις Μαγνητικές και δεν μπορούσε να ξεκολλήσει...
Πίστευα πως είχα Σκλήρυνση κατά Πλάκας τότε...Άσε,τι άγχη έχω περάσει..Δεν λέγονται...!!
Αλλά τώρα όπως βλέπεις και στο παρακάτω Thread...τώρα πια σπάμε πλακίτσα!
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...E%CF%82/page74

----------


## θεανω

Για το ζαναξ το ξερω, και για αυτο προσπαθω να μην περνω συχνα μονο σε μεγαλες κρισεις...
Σε καταλαβαινω παντως γενικα και πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο αυτο που εχουμε (ειχες! εσυ και χαιρομαι που λες πως εισαι πλεον πιο καλα)...Παντως και εγω αυτην την περιοδο με το αγορι μου ειμαστε χαλια αφου δεν εχω ορεξη να κανω τιποτα και αυτος εκνευριζεται και μου λεει ολη την ωρα πως κλαιγομαι και τα κανω επιτηδες και μου σπαει τα νευρα...Απο τη μια το καταλαβαινω πως αν δεν εχεις ζησει κατι αναλογο δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αλλα απο την αλλη δεν προσπαθει κιολας καθολου να μπει στην ψυχολογια μου και να συνειδητοποιησει πως δεν το θελω που κανω ετσι...Μας βλεπω να χωριζουμε αλλα πραγματικα δε με πολυνοιαζει...
Εσενα η κοπελια σου δεν σε ειχε στηριξει
? Η ηταν αποφαση σου να χωρισετε? Παντως επρεπε να το προσπαθουσες τοτε και ισως με τον καιρο αυτη η σχεση να σου εκανε περισσοτερο καλο απο οσο μπορουσες να φανταστεις αφου λες κιολας οτι η συγκεκριμενη σου αρεσε πολυ...
Καλα κανετε και σπατε πλακιτσα ελπιζω και εγω σε λιγο καιρο να μπορεσω να κανω το ιδιο και με εμενα!

----------


## Chandler

Γεια σου και πάλι Θεανω όσο πιο πολλά γράφεις τόσο πιο πολύ καταλαβαίνω πόσο έντονο είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Καταρχήν λυπάμαι για ότι συνέβει στη ξαδέρφη σου και όπως προείπαν και οι υπόλοιποι έχεις σίγουρα επηρρεαστεί και σε έχει στιγματίσει το γεγονός όπως και ότι η μαμά σου έχει μια δύσκολη ασθένεια επίσης. Αλλά με τόσο άγχος, τοσα συμπτώματα, ό,τι και να σου πουν οι γιατροί, και στο καλύτερο διαγνωστικό κέντρο της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού να πας, και ένας κορυφαίος γιατρός τύπου dr. House με τη φοβερή διαίσθηση και αναλυτική ικανότητα να σου έρχοταν, πάλι θα τον έβγαζες λάθος και όχι μόνο εσύ αλλά όσοι έχουν υποχονδρίαση/αρρωστοφοβία και όσοι περάσαμε έτσι σκεφτόμασταν. Δηλαδή η αντιληπτική σου ικανότητα έχει διαβρωθεί από το υποκειμενικό σου πρίσμα που είναι ''κίνδυνος, κίνδυνος, κίνδυνος'' και το μυαλό σου κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να πέσει στα συμπεράσματα που εσύ επιθυμείς όπως ''μου λενε ψέματα, δεν είναι καλοί γιατροί, κάτι δεν έψαξαν καλά... κλπ''. Είναι σαν να σαμποτάρεις το ίδιο σου το μυαλό. Όλα τα συμπεράσματα σου καταλήγουν σε αρνητικά σενάρια. 

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι όλη αυτή η ενέργεια που σπαταλάς μπορει να επενδυθεί σε πιο ευχαριστα και παραγωγικά πράγματα; Να εστιάσεις και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου και στην αυτογνωσία σου; Να ψάξεις να βρεις ποιες άλλες καταστάσεις σε δυσκόλεψαν και σε δυσκολεύουν, ποιοι άλλοι φόβοι σε έχουν κάνει να μείνεις στάσιμη; Γιατί αν το σκεφτείς καλά αν σκεφτόμασταν όλοι σε όλη μας τη ζωή έτσι όπως σκέφτεται ένας αρρωστοφοβικός θα είχαμε τρελαθεί όλοι και θα φουντάραμε. Ένας που έχασε κάποιον σε τροχαίο δε θα ήθελε να ξαναμπεί σε μέσο συγκοινωνίας, κάποιος που έχασε κάποιον από πνιγμό στη θάλασσα δε θα ξαναέμπαινε ποτέ στο νερό, ένας που χτύπησε κεραυνό κάποιον γνωστό του, θα έμενε μέσα κάθε φορά που έβρεχε και πάει λέγοντας... για τα πιο πιθανά και απίθανα συμβάντα που όλοι λίγο πολύ μπορεί να έχουμε ακούσει ή διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα. Πεθαίνουν καθημερινά τριγύρω μας τόσοι που το έψαξαν τόσο πολύ όσο εσύ ή και καθόλου, γιατί ζούμε σε ένα κόσμο τυχαιοτήτων. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και περιπτώσεις που κάποιοι πεθαίνουν νωρίτερα επειδή δε φρόντισαν και παραμέλησαν την υγεία τους αλλά και άλλοι τόσοι που το έκαναν αλλά και πάλι πέθαναν πριν τα 100! Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όλοι θα πεθάνουμε! Αλλά και ότι είμαστε έτσι πλασμένοι που συνεχίζουμε τις ζωές μας παρ'όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν καθημερινά και παρ'όλο που ξέρουμε ότι θα πεθάνουμε γιατί έχουμε το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης, πρέπει να βγούμε έξω από σπίτι, να δουλέψουμε, να πάρουμε το λεωφορείο, να περπατήσουμε στη βροχή, να βρούμε την τροφή μας αλλιώς θα πεθάνουμε της πείνας μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο διαβάζοντας για ασθένειες που μπορεί να μας σκοτώσουν! 
Και λυπάμαι που θα συμφωνήσω σε ένα σημείο τον/την glamshine4ever, ότι έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα ή την καλή ασφάλεια υγείας ή δε ξέρω πως τελοσπάντων να κάνεις τόσες πολλές εξετάσεις και το έχεις ρίξει εκεί, είναι η καινούρια σου ασχολία. Ενας από τους λόγους που με έκαναν να απαλλαγώ από την αρρωστοφοβία, ελπίζω για πάντα, είναι ότι ήμουν στο εξωτερικό και κάθε εξέταση πέραν της απλής επίσκεψης στον παθολόγο και κάθε φάρμακο τα πλήρωνα εξ' ολοκλήρου από την τσεπούλα μου και έτσουξε πολύ αυτό, πίστεψε με. Αργότερα αυτά τα λεφτά μπορεί να τα κλάψεις γιατί θα μπορούσες να κάνεις τόσα πολλά πιο όμορφα πράγματα με αυτά... Αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ο χρόνος, ο χρόνος που χάνουμε/χάσαμε όσοι αναλωνόμαστε στους φόβους μας, που δε μας επιστρέφεται.

----------


## Stavros

Λάθος Ποστ!!!!

----------


## Chandler

τι εννοεις Σταυρο?

----------


## θεανω

Chandler, ευχαριστω πολυ για την ωραια απαντηση και η αληθεια ειναι πως συμφωνω σε πολλα μαζι σου οταν βαζω τη λογικη μπροστα... Οταν ερχεται ομως εκεινη η καταραμενη ωρα που πχ θα με ποιασει ζαλαδα η ταχυκαρδια κτλπ τοτε παλι ξαναγυριζω πισω και σκεφτομαι πως για να τα νιωθω αυτα εχω σιγουρα κατι παθολογικο...
Τεσπα πιστεψε με θελω περισσοτερο απο τον καθενα να σπαταλησω αυτην μου την ενεργεια σε περισσοτερο παραγωγικα πραγματα, να ψαξω να βρω τον εαυτο μου, να προχωρησω στην αυτογνωσια μου,να αγαπησω περισσοτερο εμενα, αλλα και χαιρομαι οπως παλια με μικρα πραγματα οπως το να παω για καφε με τους φιλους μου, να βγαλω βολτα το σκυλο μου, να παω ενα σινεμα κτλπ και γενικως να ζησω οπως παλια...
Οσο για την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα που ανεφερες πιστεψε με καμια σχεση ολα τα εχω πληρωσει απο το χαρτζιλικι μου με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω να παρω που λεει π ολογος ουτε μια τσιχλα αφου ο μπαμπας μου λεει πως ειμαι μια χαρα και δεν μπυ δινει γι εξετασεις...μονο τη γαστροσκοπηση μου πληρωσε...
Παντως κραταω αυτο που ειπες οτι ο χρονος που χανουμε εξαιτιας των φοβων μας δεν επιστρεφεται και αυτο ειναι το πιο τρομαχτικο και στεναχωρο...Ελπιζω να μην χασω πολυ ακομα και να τα ξεπερασω ολα ειτε μονη ειτε με τη βοηθεια ειδικου (μαλλον το δευτερο) γιατι θελω τη ζωη μου πισω...

----------


## Chandler

Σε πιστεύω Θεανώ μου, φυσικά και σε πιστεύω. Εύχομαι σιγά σιγά να βρεις την άκρη σου και να ξανα αγαπήσεις τη ζωή, να πολεμήσεις τους φόβους σου και να τους ελέγχεις. Πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις! Να ξέρεις δε το είπα με διάθεση επίκρισης, το ότι δεν υπάρχει καν οικονομική δυνατότητα και έχεις μπει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία δείχνει ίσως ακόμη πιο πολύ πως κυριολεκτικά ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου... Δεν είναι ότι και στην Ελλάδα είναι όλα τσάμπα, όταν ξεκίνησα κι εγώ στη φάση αυτή (αρρωστοφοβία & πολλές εξετάσεις) ήμουν ακόμη Ελλάδα και δεν έσκασα και λίγα τότε... Απλώς στο εξωτερικό δε παει κάποιος στα επείγοντα πχ η δε ζητάει εξετάσεις ανα εξάμηνο πχ γιατί είναι πολλά λεφτά εξτρα (ανάλογα τη χώρα βέβαια). Ότι και να γίνει θα τα καταφέρεις και μη κοιτάξεις πίσω. Ξεσπάει εκεί ο ψυχισμός σου και ολονών μας κάπου ξεσπάει, άλλοι στην κατάθλιψη άλλοι στο θυμό, άλλοι στους φόβους. Όλοι παλεύουμε και προσπαθούμε.

----------


## cobain

Θεανω, ξεκινα γυμναστικη καλη διατροφη κ μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα εισαι φετες κ δεν θα σκεφτεσαι τιποτα! Κανω πλακα αλλα ετσι για να γελαμε κ λιγο ,γιατι το γελιο ειναι απο τα καλυτερα φαρμακα για να ξεπερναμε οτι μας κουραζει ψυχολογικα

----------


## θεανω

Chandler δεν παρεξηγηθηκα και εννοειται οτι καταλαβα πως δεν το ειπες με διαθεση επικρισης! και γενικα ισα ισα γραφτηκα σε αυτο το φορουμ γιατι το διαβαζα αρκετο καιρο και ειδα ποσο καλη δουλεια γινεται απο ολα τα παιδια και ετσι αποφασισα να γινω μελος μπας και βοηθηθω και εγω και μεχρις στιγμης μονο θετικα εχω αποκομισει απο αυτο...! Μονο και μονο που μοιραζομαι τις φοβιες και τους προβληματισμους μου με ατομα τα οποια εχουν η ειχαν περασει τα ιδια με εμενα ειναι πολυ παρηγορο... 
Παντως αγαπω πολυ τη ζωη και θελω να ξαναβρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο και πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερω γιατι το ξερω πως καταβαθως ειμαι πολυ δυνατη,απλα δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου...Ελπιζω ομως να αποκτησω... Οσο για το εξωτερικο ξερω απο φιλη που εχει παει Αγγλια τιμες και ειναι εξωφρενικες...Αλλα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις (οπως τις δικες μας βοηθαει) καθως αμα δεν εχεις απλα δεν πας...
Cobain γραφτηκα γυμναστηριο εδω και εναμιση μηνα και δεν εχω πατησει γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως παθω τιποτα την ωρα που κανω διαδρομο η βαρη...χαχαχαχ μιλαμε για τραγικη κατασταση...

----------


## cobain

Θεανω επειδη κ εγω δεν ηθελα κλεισουρα, πηγαινω κ τρεχω εξω κ μπορω να πω δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα πλεον! Δεν ηξερα οτι τοσο κοσμος τρεχει σε παρκα σε γηπεδα, κανε το κ εσυ βαλε ακουστικα ντυσου καλα γιατι τωρα κανει κρυο κ πηγαινε σε ενα κοντινο παρκο η γηπεδο κ θα δεις ποσο καλο θα σου κανει! Οτι στοιχημας θες οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα μου το λες κ εσυ , γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα κανει!

----------


## θεανω

Θα το δοκιμασω και ελπιζω να ποιασει...τρεξιμο κατευθειαν δε νομιζω να μπορω βεβαια γιατθ καπνιζα πολλα τσιγαρα πολλα χρονια και τα πνευμονια δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση για να τρεξω, αλλα μπορω να ξεκινησω με γρηγορο περπατημα, μεχρι να αυξησω την αντοχη μου! Και επισης πολυ σημαντικο.να μη βαλω το χερι στο λαιμο γιατι αμα ποιασω πολλους σφυγμους (που φυσιολογικα θα εχουν ανεβει απο το περπατημα) θα τρελαθω:) Ασε μιλαμε οτι εχω προβληματαρα!

----------


## cobain

Μην νομιζεις κ εγω οτι τρεχω κατοσταρι, περπατημα κανω περισσοτερο κ λιγο τρεξιμο χαλαρα κ ομορφα κ εαν βρεις κ παρεα να σε ακολουθησει ακομα καλυτερα, εμενα ερχεται κανας φιλος για παρεα που κ που! Εαν εισαι απο αθηνα εχει αρκετα μερη να βρεις να τρεξεις , εγω μενω στα δυτικα προαστεια εχω βρει 2 καλα μερη που παω κ τρεχω "περπαταω" :D

----------


## θεανω

Αθηνα μενω και ευτυχως στην περιοχη μου εχει αρκετα παρκα και βουνο για να πηγαινω (δε μπορω να περπαταω μεσα στην κινηση)... Εχω και παρεα την καλυτερη το σκυλακι μου!οποτε μια χαρα...παλια τον πηγαινα τεραστιες βολτες, 1 μιαμιση ωρα, αλλα τελευταια με την αρρωστοφοβια μου τον εβγαζα τον κακομοιρη μεχρι τη γωνια με το ζορι...καιρος λοιπον να ξαναρχισω!

----------


## Stavros

Θεανώ τι ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## θεανω

1.66 και 46 κιλα, σε προλαβα αν ειχες σκοπο να ρωτησεις και βαρος:)

----------


## Stavros

> 1.66 και 46 κιλα, σε προλαβα αν ειχες σκοπο να ρωτησεις και βαρος:)


Που να φας κι εσύ με τόσο άγχος που έχεις για τις εξετάσεις!Πως είσαι τώρα??
Εννοώ ποια είναι η κύρια σου φοβία?Καρδιά είναι?

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ναι καρδια! Πηγα και πριν στο καρδιολογο να παρω την "εκθεση" για το χολντερ ( γιατι μου ειχε πει εξαρχης τα αποτελεσματα απο το τηλ) και μου ειπε να παιρνω αμα θελω interal 1/4 για τις ταχυκαρδιες και μου ειπε πως ειχα και στον υπνο μου ακομα και 100 σφυγμους... και εχω πανικοβληθει...εκει που πηγα να ηρεμησω παλι κατι γινεται και τρελαινομαι... ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχω ταχυκαρδια οταν κοιμαμαι?Βεβαια μου ειπε πως ειναι φλεβοκομβικη και πως πρεπει να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου οτι εχω το οτιδηποτε... μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα...αλλα το μυαλο μου παλι κολησε:(

----------


## Stavros

> Ναι ναι καρδια! Πηγα και πριν στο καρδιολογο να παρω την "εκθεση" για το χολντερ ( γιατι μου ειχε πει εξαρχης τα αποτελεσματα απο το τηλ) και μου ειπε να παιρνω αμα θελω interal 1/4 για τις ταχυκαρδιες και μου ειπε πως ειχα και στον υπνο μου ακομα και 100 σφυγμους... και εχω πανικοβληθει...εκει που πηγα να ηρεμησω παλι κατι γινεται και τρελαινομαι... ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχω ταχυκαρδια οταν κοιμαμαι?Βεβαια μου ειπε πως ειναι φλεβοκομβικη και πως πρεπει να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου οτι εχω το οτιδηποτε... μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα...αλλα το μυαλο μου παλι κολησε:(


Έκανες και Holter ρε θηρίο?Μπράβο!
Η Φλεμβοκομβική Ταχυκαρδία είναι φυσιολογική!





> Ποια τα αιτία της φλεβοκομβικής ταχυκαρδίας?
> 
> Σωματική άσκηση.
> Άγχος, φόβος
> Επώδυνες καταστάσεις.
> Φάρμακα.
> Πυρετός
> Υπερθυρεοειδισμός.


Είσαι σε κατάσταση συναγερμού και έχει απορρυθμιστεί ο οργανισμός σου!
Εσύ τι φοβάσαι πως έχεις?Έμφραγμα δηλαδή?Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι?

----------


## θεανω

Δεν εχω ουτε υπερθυροειδισμο, ουτε πυρετο οταν εβαλα το χολντερ...Επισης σου λεω στον υπνο μου εφτασα μεχρι 100 γιατι στον ξυπνιο εφτασα μεχρι 190 (μου χε πει να περπατησω εντονα για να κανω ταυτοχρονα και σαν τεστ κοπωσεως)...οποτε στον υπνο ουτε σωματικη ασκηση εκανα προφανως ουε λογικα ειχα αγχος οταν κοιμομουν αλλα και παλι η καρδια βαρουσε νταουλια:( ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? Ουφ παω να τρελαθω...Παντως το θετικο ειναι οτι εκλεισα ραντεβου σε ψυχιατρο!

----------


## θεανω

Υπερθυροειδισμο δεν εχω γενικα, και πυρετο πταν εβαλα το χολντερ:) το λεω γιατι ετσι οπως το εγραψα ειναι σαν να λεω μπορει να μην ειχα υπερθθροειδισμο οταν εβαλα το χολντερ αλλα να εχω τωρα:)

----------


## Stavros

> Παντως το θετικο ειναι οτι εκλεισα ραντεβου σε ψυχιατρο!


Μπράβο Θεανώ!!!!Πολύ καλή κίνηση!!!



Δες τι βρήκα για την Φλεβοκομβική Ταχυκαρδία! (Sinus Tachycardia)...



> Causes of inappropriate Sinus Tachycardia,which may occur at rest or *during sleep*, include *anxiety*, excess caffeine, some drugs...


Kαι Ναι λοιπόν,μπορεί να έχεις ταχυκαρδία και κατά τον ύπνο!
Αν υπήρχε θέμα με την καρδιά σου τύπου ''Καρδιακής Ανεπάρκειας'',θα φαινόταν από το λεγόμενο ''Κλάσμα Εξώθησης''!
Πάρε το Triplex στα χέρια σου και πες μου τι τιμή γράφει στο ''Κλάσμα Εξώθησης''!
Επίσης έμφραγμα δεν μπορεί να είναι,καθώς θα φαινόταν η ισχαιμία από το Καρδιογράφημα!

Άρα έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια καλοήθη κατάσταση που ονομάζεται Φλεβοκομβική Ταχυκαρδία.
Συνήθως χορηγούν Β-Αναστολείς αλλά αυτό αν θες το παίρνεις!
Εγώ εκτιμώ πως η Καρδιά σου είναι μια χαρά κι ας βαράει ...συχνότερα!

----------


## θεανω

Αυτο μου ειπε και ο καρδιολογος οτι δεν εχω τιποτα παθολογικο και πρεπει να σταματησω να το σκεφτομαι γιατι μου κανει κακο...Αλλα εγω σκεφτομαι διαφορα και δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω:( το κλασμα εξωθησης δεν το βρισκω στο χαρτι... Δεν το γραφει καπου...
Ναι μου ειπε να παιρνω interal αμα θελω αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι για κσρδιοπαθεις και φοβαμαι να τα παρω!

----------


## Stavros

> Αυτο μου ειπε και ο καρδιολογος οτι δεν εχω τιποτα παθολογικο και πρεπει να σταματησω να το σκεφτομαι γιατι μου κανει κακο...Αλλα εγω σκεφτομαι διαφορα και δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω:( το κλασμα εξωθησης δεν το βρισκω στο χαρτι... Δεν το γραφει καπου...
> Ναι μου ειπε να παιρνω interal αμα θελω αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι για κσρδιοπαθεις και φοβαμαι να τα παρω!


Στο χαρτί του Triplex υπάρχει αλλά δεν πειράζει!
Στον Ψυχίατρο πότε θα πας?

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα Σταυρο!μολις ανοιξα νεο θεμα, γιατι σημερα δεν υην παλευω καθολου εχω τρελαθει! Αυριο θα παω... στο χαρτι του τριπλεξ τι εννοεις αυτο του χολντερ?:)

----------

